# 4/15/08 - Ashtabula County Fire Department Provided Use of Fire Protection Equipment



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Geneva-on-the-Lake Fire Department of Ashtabula County will receive a 1986 Chevrolet four-wheel drive pickup truck through the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Forestry.

More...


----------

